
Keeping algorithm skills fresh? - kappacoder
Hi all,<p>I recently tried doing the TripleByte interview questions and found myself rusty having jumping straight into the long problems without reviewing.<p>I grinded on leetcode a few months ago but haven&#x27;t touched on it since (I was doing React Redux Express in the mean time). My question is how do you guys keep your algorithm skills fresh? Do you go back and do questions before interviews or maybe do some every weekend? Anyone willing to share their experience?
======
cyorir
As someone who has tried the TripleByte programming questions, my
recommendation is to take a look at HackerRank.

As I recall, the initial TripleByte test is divided into two segments: 1) a
series of multiple-choice questions and 2) a couple coding challenges.

The actual coding challenges I got (in that 2nd segment) were not very
different from the sorts of challenges you might find at HackerRank; in fact,
one of the challenges I got involved the exact same task as a challenge I had
solved for a HackerRank test!

I recommend going through HackerRank's algorithm problems, since those will be
the most similar to the problems you'll encounter on the TripleByte test (or
in any technical interview, really).

They also have a list of "coding interview" challenges that you can work
through:

[https://www.hackerrank.com/domains/tutorials/cracking-the-
co...](https://www.hackerrank.com/domains/tutorials/cracking-the-coding-
interview)

You might even consider taking HackerRank's sample test or applying through
HackerRank Jobs as practice.

All of that would help with the second segment of TripleByte's test (writing
code), but maybe isn't the best practice for the first segment (multiple
choice questions testing code literacy and domain knowledge). I haven't found
an appropriate way of preparing for that first segment yet.

------
bsvalley
I'd go back to college and get another CS degree. Beyond college I'd try to
learn new things.

